# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Sultan Abdülhamid Japonya'ya robot göndermiş

## bozok

*Osmanlı'dan Japonya'ya Robot*


*(Foto: Milliyet)*

*Sultan Abdülhamid 1889'da Japonya'ya robot göndermiş.*

İnsan şeklinde tasarlanan ve ismi* ‘Alamet’* olan robotun özelliği ise sema edip yarım metre yürüyebilmesi ve her saat başı ezan okuyabilmesi... 


Osmanlı’nın son dönemine damgasını vuran Sultan 2. Abdülhamid Han’ın, günümüzde teknolojiye öncülük eden Japonya’ya 1889'da robot hediye ettiği anlaşıldı. İnsan şeklinde tasarlanan ve ismi ‘Alamet’ olan robotun özelliğinde ise yok yok. Araştırmacı-Yazar Oktan Keleş’in arşivinde yer alan Alamet’in orijinal fotoğrafları Yıldız Sarayı yangınında zarar görmüş. Ancak fotoğrafın kalan parçaları bile 120 yıl sonra ilk kez gündeme gelen bu ilginç olayı anlatmaya yetecek cinsten. 

*GONG YERİNE EZAN SESİ* 

Sultan Abdülhamid’in çağdaşı olan Japon İmparatoru Meji’nin yeğeni Prens Komatsu’nun, gemiyle İstanbul’a gelişi ve Sultan’a çeşitli hediyeler getirmesiyle başlıyor bu ilginç tarihi olay. Sarayda ağırlanan prensin ardından 1889’da İstanbul’a özel elçiler gönderen Japon İmparatoru, Sultan Abdülhamid’e Japonya'nın en büyük alameti olan, Büyük Krizantem Nişanı’nın da içinde bulunduğu çeşitli hediyelerle beraber bir mektup yollar. Japon İmparatoru mektubunda Abdülhamid Han'dan, İslam dini, ilim ve teknolojik gelişmeler, vakıflar, hayır kurumları gibi konularda Japonca veya Fransızca bilgiler gönderilmesini rica eder. 

Abdülhamid Han, saat mekaniğini çok iyi bilen ve aynı zamanda Yeni Kapı Mevlihanesi saat sanatkarı *Musa Dede*'den daha önce hiç yapılmamış, eşi benzeri olmayan, teknolojik bir saat yapmasını ister. Derviş Dede bir fikir ortaya atar ve *"Bu saat Semazen şeklinde olsun. Her saat başı kollarını açıp sema etsin ve gong çalsın"* der. Sultan Abdülhamid Han projeyi inceledikten sonra, gong yerine robotun her saat başı ezan okumasını ister. Oktan Keleş, robotun yapımından kısa bir süre önce icat edilen gramafon sayesinde ses kaydı alınabildiğini söyledi. 

*ALAMET ARADA KAYNADI* 

Ertuğrul Firkateyni’yle Japonya’ya gönderilen Alamet’in şimdiye kadar duyulmamasının belgelerdeki eşanlamlı ifadelerden kaynaklandığını belirten Keleş, *“Tarihi kayıtlarda ‘Osmanlı nişanları, hediyelerle beraber Japon İmparatoru'na takdim edilmiştir"* şeklinde geçiyor. Osmanlıca nişan kelimesiyle ve robotun ismi olan ‘AlametÃ* kelimesinin eş anlamı olduğu için robot olan Alamet adeta araya kaynamış" diyor. 

Sultan Abdülhamid Han asrın teknoloji harikası bu eseri, Ertuğrul Firkateyni vasıtasıyla yazılmış özel bir mektup, hediyeler ve nişanlar ile beraber Japon İmparatoru'na göndermişti. Firkateyn dönüş yolunda 450 mürettebatıyla birlikte batmıştı. 

*120 YIL üNCEKİ BULUş* 

Keleş yapılan robotun özelliklerini şu şekilde sıraladı: 

*“Semazen şeklinde, normal bir insan boyuna yakın, saatli bir robot. Kaideye oturtulmuş gövdesi; saat başı sema ediyor, bu esnada kollarını açıyor, gümüş levhalardan yapılmış etekleri açılıyor ve aynı anda ezan okuyor. Tüm bunları yaparken yarım metre yürüyor, hem dönüyor ve ezan bitince de tekrar yarım metre geri giderek yerine dönüyor; kollarını ve eteklerini indiriyor. Robotun tamamı gümüş ve altın kaplamadan yapılmıştı. Robotun arka kısmında kurma yeri mevcuttu ve yedi günde bir kuruluyordu."* 








*20.06.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------

